# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ

## Niva2gr

Πλέον πολύ εύκολα μπορείτε να ανεβάσετε στο φόρουμ διάφορα βίντεο που βρίσκετε στο ίντερνετ.

*Για να ανεβάσετε λοιπόν ένα βίντεο που βρήκατε στο ίντερνετ κάνετε τα εξής:*

-Μαυρίζετε με το ποντίκι σας όλόκληρη την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση του βίντεο. Κρατώντας το ακόμα πάνω σε αυτή πατάτε δεξί κλικ, και επιλέγετε "Αντιγραφή".

-Επιστρέφετε στο φόρουμ και ψάχνετε πάνω απο το πεδίο που γράφετε ποστ το εικονάκι που μοιάζει με κομμάτι απο φίλμ. Στο κουτάκι που θα βγει πατάτε δεξί κλικ και επιλέγετε "Επικόλληση".

-Πατάτε "ΟΚ" και είστε έτοιμοι! Τώρα όλοι μπορούν να δουν το βιντεάκι που βρήκατε στο ίντερνετ και θέλετε να το δείξετε!

Εύκολο, εε; :Jumping0011:

----------


## Efthimis98

*Εξήγηση με εικόνες !

Ανέβασμα βίντεο από το YouTube !*
*
Πρώτο Βήμα :*



*Δεύτερο και τελευταίο βήμα :

*

----------


## mariakappa

μπραβο ρε ευθυμη.εισαι καταπληκτικος. :wink:

----------


## teo24

Eγω γιατι δεν μπορω να το κανω εδω και πολυ καιρο αυτο?Ενω κανω ακριβως οτι λεει απο πανω οτι ποσταρω φαινεται σαν συνδεσμος και οχι το βιντεο απευθειας.

Η χαζεψα η γερασα....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πατα το δευτερο εικονιδιο απο δεξια προς τα αριστερα που ειναι σαν φιλμ. αν βαλεις τον κερσορα επανω λεει εισαγωγη Video.
οχι την υδρογειο σφαιρα :winky:

----------


## jk21

Αντεγραψε το λινκ που δινεται πανω πανω στη γραμμη διευθυνσεων ,οχι αυτο που σου δινεται ως συνδεσμος αν κανεις δεξι κλικ πανω στο  βιντεο 

αυτο

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-C9-aZYDPw


οχι αυτο

https://youtu.be/F-C9-aZYDPw


να βλεπεις να εχει και το watch μεσα

----------


## teo24

Κωστα το φιλμ παταω αλλα τιποτα.

Αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης να μην βαζω αυτο βαζω εγω,το αλλο που το βρισκω Δημητρη?

----------


## xasimo

Κ. Θοδωρη αν πατησετε το εικονιδιο που λεει εισαγωγη video = το δευτερο απο δεξια
 και κανετε copy-paste το url ολοκληρο = αυτο που δειχνει στην γραμμη διευθυνσεων οταν βλεπετe το video στο u tube 
και πατησετε Ok και μετα δημοσιευση μυνηματος (δεν το δειχνει πριν την δημοσιεση με την μορφη video)
δεν σας το βγαζει?

Μηπως δεν σας βγαζει καθολου το παραθυρο που φαινεται στο πρωτο Post *"Eισαγωγη video clip"*
αν ναι ισως εχετε ενεργοποιησει καποιο προσθετο που μπλοκαρει τα αναδυομενα παραθυρα....
δεν ξερω προτασεις κανω μου φαινεται περιεργο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

την απαντηση την εχει δωσει ο Δημητρης :Happy: 



> *Αντεγραψε το λινκ που δινεται πανω πανω στη γραμμη διευθυνσεων ,*
> 
> αυτο
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-C9-aZYDPw
> 
> 
> οχι αυτο
> 
> ...

----------


## xasimo

ναι αλλα αν πας στα video clip στο τελευταιο Post δεν τα καταφερε...ειπα να βοηθησω επιπλεον  :Happy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πρωτα εβαλε το βιντεο κλιπ και μετα ρωτησε εδω :winky:  και πολυ καλα εκανες που θελησες να βοηθησεις.  :Happy0159:  
δεν σε μαλωσε κανενας :Happy:

----------


## teo24

Tο προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν βλεπω καπου λινκ με το watch οπως λεει ο Δημητρης,μπαινω στην κοινη χρηση που εχει ολα τα εικονιδια οπως FB,BLOG,TWITTER και οτι αλλο εχει κι απο κατω τους παιρνω το λινκ.Πχ και στο παραπανω βιντεο του Δημητρη βλεπω αυτο

https://youtu.be/F-C9-aZYDPw

και οχι αυτο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-C9-aZYDPw

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ποια μηχανη αναζητήσεις εχεις? google, internet explorer, firefox?

----------


## teo24

Κυριως google chrome αλλα και Firefox σαν δευτερο για κατι αλλα..

----------


## xasimo

> Tο προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν βλεπω καπου λινκ με το watch οπως λεει ο Δημητρης,μπαινω στην κοινη χρηση που εχει ολα τα εικονιδια οπως FB,BLOG,TWITTER και οτι αλλο εχει κι απο κατω τους παιρνω το λινκ.Πχ και στο παραπανω βιντεο του Δημητρη βλεπω αυτο
> 
> https://youtu.be/F-C9-aZYDPw
> 
> και οχι αυτο
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-C9-aZYDPw


Τωρα καταλαβα....οχι το link δεν το παιρνετε απο κει!!! Οχι απο την κοινη χρηση κατω απο το Y tube

Το κανετε copy απο πανω - πανω στη γραμμη διευθυνσεων!

δεν μπορω να βαλω εικονα τωρα να σας δειξω αλλα νομιζω πως καταλαβα...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πιστευω να βοηθαει αυτη η φωτο

----------


## teo24

::  ::  :: 

Eυχαριστω....

----------


## panagiotis k

Χαχαχχααχα.......... Dancing with the parrots !!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy0159: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUnu70OYYkU

----------


## Μανώλης 2

> Χαχαχχααχα.......... Dancing with the parrots !!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUnu70OYYkU


Πολύ καλό

----------


## petran

Καλημερα σας.Θελω να ρωτησω το εξης:
Ας πουμε οτι θελω να ανεβασω ενα βιντεο,που εχω τραβηξει με το κινητο μου.
Αν το ανεβασω στην προσωπικη μου σελιδα στο facebook,ή στην ομαδα του greekbirtclub,παντα στο facebook,πως μπορω να το μεταφερω εδω στο φορουμ.
Τωρα,αν εχει απαντηθει αλλού σορυ.
Απλα,για να μην καθομαι να το ανεβαζω αλλού,π,χ youtube,να περιμενω να ανεβει,ή να το μετατρεπω και και και..
Thanks... :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

αυτο πoυ μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να κανεις δεξι κλικ πανω στο βιντεο , να αντιγραψεις τη διευθυνση URL και μετα να την επικολλησεις εδω στο φορουμ 

πχ  https://www.facebook.com/10000750364...42649605995145

δεν εμφανιζεται εδω ενσωματωμενο ,μονο ο συνδεσμος του

----------


## jk21

> πιστευω να βοηθαει αυτη η φωτο



Παιδια  μην το ξεχναμε !! ο Κωστας το εδειξε τοσο απλα .... αυτος ειναι ο συνδεσμος που βαζουμε στο πλαισιο που ανηκει πατωντας το εικονιδιο της ταινιας για ανεβασμα βιντεο 

Βαζοντας αυτο ,το βιντεο ενσωματωνεται κανονικα στο φορουμ

----------


## jk21

> πιστευω να βοηθαει αυτη η φωτο



Ακομα μια υπενθυμιση για το ποια διευθυνση επιλεγουμε , για να ενσωματωνεται το βιντεο στο φορουμ και να μην εχουμε απλα ενα συνδεσμο 


Ειναι απλο !

----------


## nikolaslo

> Ακομα μια υπενθυμιση για το ποια διευθυνση επιλεγουμε , για να ενσωματωνεται το βιντεο στο φορουμ και να μην εχουμε απλα ενα συνδεσμο 
> 
> 
> Ειναι απλο !


Εγω σχεδον παντα μπαινω απο το κινητο μου και δεν εχω την δυνατότητα να βρω ολο το συνδεσμο υπαρχει αλλος τροπος???

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω αλλα δεν νομιζω Νικο .Θα ρωτησουμε τον Πλατωνα .Στο κινητο δεν ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοια με απλη εισοδο στο youtube μεσω απλης πλοηγησης πχ απο google ή αν πας μεσω της εφαρμογης youtube ; ή μπορεις να παρεις τη διευθυνση κανονικα απο το youtube και στη μεταφορα της εδω ειναι αδυνατο απο απλη εισοδο σαν κανονικη σελιδα ; απο tapatalk υπαρχει το ιδιο προβλημα; Μακαρι να ειχαμε δικια μας εκδοση mobile εκτος απο την εφαρμογη tapatalk αλλα δεν ειναι ευκολο στις μερες μας , να στηριξουμε την  σταθερη πλατφορμα και να αγορασουμε και την mobile οταν εχουμε επιλεξει να μην εχουμε εσοδα απο τη σελιδα ... 

Αν δεν γινεται τελικα , ας βαζετε τους συνδεσμους , ας βλεπουμε συχνα βιντεακια απο την εκτροφη μας και οπως παντα , θα ειμαστε εδω να τα εμφανιζουμε μετα εμεις

----------


## nikolaslo

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gcY7UtanZNk
Αυτον τον συνδεσμο δινει!!!!

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον υπαρχει προβλημα συμβατοτητας με το εργαλειο εισαγωγης βιντεο clip που μας διαθετει το vbulletin και δεχεται μονο το συνδεσμο απο σταθερο pc 


 προσπαθησα να το δοκιμασω και δεν εμφανιζεται ενσωματωμενο το βιντεο αλλα ο συνδεσμος 


δες τι σου δινει εσενα το κινητο 


https://*m.*youtube.com/watch?v=gcY7UtanZNk

και τι πρεπει να μπει (οπως δινει το σταθερο pc ) για να φαινεται κανονικα .


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcY7UtanZNk*&app=desktop*



Eχω επισημανει τις διαφορες ... χειροκινητα μπορει καποιος να σβησει το*     m.        *  και να βαλει το         *&app=desktop  
*σε καθε διευθυνση .Αυτοματα θα σου πω συντομα οταν εχω νεα απ τον Πλατωνα για το συγκεκριμενο 
*
*

----------


## jk21

Νικο απ το συνδεσμο που εβαλες και γενικα απο οποιονδηποτε συνδεσμο απο κινητο του youtube βγαζετε το *m*  (mobile δηλαδη )  και βαζετε στη θεση του τον παγκοσμιο ιστο  δηλαδη το *www*  και μετα δουλευει κανονικα

----------


## NickKo

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mH0SZm...ature=youtu.be


Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

